# Changing water???



## Burstout13 (Jun 4, 2003)

how do i change the water in my tank. I understand it must be done once a week but i do not know how to do it. Do i take a bucket take out water out of the tank and put in the same amount of tap water that feels around the same temp?? Or do i need to get tap water, somehow make it the same temp. as the tank water, make its PH 7 and then pour it into the tank.?? I am confused on how to do water exchanges.

Also, what other weekly cleanings do i do???


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The way that I do water changes is simple. I let my new water sit out for a week, about 50 gallons. This serves to allow chlorine/amonia that is in the water to evaporate off. Then when I am ready to change the water I use a python/gravel cleaner to clean the gravel. This is where most of the "junk" is that you want to get rid of. By doing this, you are also removing water via the siphon. I do this untill about 15% of the water in my tank has been removed, then I simply replace it with the water that I had sitting out since the week before. I do this practically every sunday(usually when simpsons are on).

If you dont want to be as anal about it as me and leave water out for a few days, and you are sure that your tap water is okay, after you clean your gravel and remove 10-25% water, just fill it back up with water from the tap. I would advise using some sort of water conditioner though.

~Dj


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> The way that I do water changes is simple. I let my new water sit out for a week, about 50 gallons. This serves to allow chlorine/amonia that is in the water to evaporate off. Then when I am ready to change the water I use a python/gravel cleaner to clean the gravel. This is where most of the "junk" is that you want to get rid of. By doing this, you are also removing water via the siphon. I do this untill about 15% of the water in my tank has been removed, then I simply replace it with the water that I had sitting out since the week before. I do this practically every sunday(usually when simpsons are on).
> 
> If you dont want to be as anal about it as me and leave water out for a few days, and you are sure that your tap water is okay, after you clean your gravel and remove 10-25% water, just fill it back up with water from the tap. I would advise using some sort of water conditioner though.
> 
> ~Dj


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Or u could get a gravel vac and a 5 gallon pail clean the gravel as well as taking out about 25-30% of the water. Then use tap water and get some Water conditioner i use Aqua Plus and add it to the fresh new tap water then dump the water in to the tank.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Vac your gravel to clean it and take about 30-35 % of old water, then refill...!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres what I do, i use a syphon to suck 25% of the water out and then get the tap water the same temp as the tank water and put it unto the tank.be sure to add some de-chlorinator if your hose dosen't have a well water suply. I use a hose from the sink to my tank with a product called a python. www.pythonproducts.com.

when you set up a tank it will need to grow the bacteria that breaks down the fish waste. that process is called cycleing your tank.its the most toxic time for your fish. ammonia levels can go thru the roof! do a search for cycleing a tank you will find a lot of good info, or I can fill you in if you get stumped.

also a product called biospira eliminates this whole process.

you do water changes to reduce your nitrate levels.all fish waste eventually turns into nitrates. do a water change before your nitrate levels reach 10-20 ppm.


----------

